# Case Gin Blankenheym & Nolet Bottle with Embossed Key



## epackage (Mar 4, 2010)

Any thoughts on this case gin and it's value, I love the Key embossed on the side, 11 1/2" height .....Jim


----------



## epackage (Mar 4, 2010)

Darn pic's....GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 5, 2010)

I am interested?


----------



## epackage (Mar 5, 2010)

The best that it can be done for is $80 shipped Penn Digger, it's a great looking bottle, let me know.....Jim


----------

